# A question about shortening Trumark Bands for kids slingshot



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I searched but couldn't find an answer, so have to ask for safety.

If I want to shorten the red tubular Trumark bands on a slingshot (not yet installed) for our son, is it safe? I'm guessing I can just pull them down further on the frame (as in the pic) or cut them with scissors and installed them as normal (as in the other pic).

Is that any precautions or concerns I should be worried about? What is best way to measure his drawn length up.

Thanks,

Bruce


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

To measure his draw length simply have him assume a full draw position while you measure the active band length needed . You can cut the existing bands and slide back onto the prongs with the aid of some rubbing alcohol as a lubricant . DON'T cut off too much ! Allow to dry for 24 hours and test it before handing it to him . Have him wear safety glasses . Remember if those tubes are too heavy for the little guy you can mount flats or an office rubber band set that's easier .


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks @treefork

We always wear eye protection and I've taught them to inspect their bands for knicks/cuts.

I'll get him measures up and install his red band. I'm looking in to flatbands already as I expect to own a few slingshots shortly. I've read about "office rubber bands" a bit and will have to research that.

We will wait 24hrs prior to shooting as well, same as we did when I installed mine.

Thanks for your help.

All evidence has been buried. All tapes have been erased.


----------



## RealLucky (Dec 28, 2015)

Make sure to use something that evaporates completely, such as rubbing alcohol like treefork said. I messed up with my first Trumark and got a nice slap in the face from a lubed band. Had to throw the set away, as I couldn't get the oil out of the tube insides.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

You could just buy a set of those daisy tubes there pretty short


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is a video on draw length measurement


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

RealLucky said:


> Make sure to use something that evaporates completely, such as rubbing alcohol like treefork said.


The instructions on the back of the Trumark package even day Rubbing Alcohol, so it's good to know they are recommend the proper method.

It worked perfectly fine when I changed mine out and I just has to dip the ends about 1/4" into a cap full of it.

I'll watch that video when I get home and get the little guy all measures up. It's supposed to warm up to -2 this weekend, so nice and warm for shooting!

All evidence has been buried. All tapes have been erased.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

SlingshotBill said:


> You could just buy a set of those daisy tubes there pretty short


It's a possibility, of course, but the general consensus around here seems to be the Daisy tubes suck major butt... Better to shorten the Trumarks, I think.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I ended up watching the draw length and active band length videos.

We started by cutting his stock band to the proper length and reinstalled it. We will see how that goes, before cutting his red band.

As for me, I trimmed mine to size too and will see how it goes tomorrow.

All evidence has been buried. All tapes have been erased.

Here is the difference if his and his brothers (which is not cut yet). This should help after he gets used to having to pull with a bit more force.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Now ya just need some heavy ammo to "rock" those bad boys.. geddit?


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Viper010 said:


> SlingshotBill said:
> 
> 
> > You could just buy a set of those daisy tubes there pretty short
> ...


I think the main reason why they stink is because there to short.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I hope to find out if the shortened stock bands as well as the shortened red bands, performer better.

Once I get around to ordering some flat bands or supplies, these will probably come off.

All evidence has been buried. All tapes have been erased.


----------



## RealLucky (Dec 28, 2015)

If you end up messing up / cutting much off to much / dont like a tube set, you can cut them into long thin strips to use for tying on flatbands. You know, after the addiction hits and you need some flat shooting slingshots! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

RealLucky said:


> If you end up messing up / cutting much off to much / dont like a tube set, you can cut them into long thin strips to use for tying on flatbands. You know, after the addiction hits and you need some flat shooting slingshots!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Thanks.

I already saved the ends for this, after I saw a video of a guy using them.

All evidence has been buried. All tapes have been erased.


----------

